# Go Sign The Petition!



## scottsen (Oct 16, 2014)

Petition · Make Power Pivot freely available in all editions of Microsoft Office 2013 & Office 365 · Change.org


----------



## GDRIII (Oct 16, 2014)

This should get Sticky'ed so it stays up top


----------



## scottsen (Oct 16, 2014)

Quick, somebody make me an admin :P


----------



## RoryA (Oct 17, 2014)

GDRIII said:


> This should get Sticky'ed so it stays up top



Ask and ye shall (sometimes,  anyway) receive.


----------



## cnestg8r (Jan 20, 2015)

signed


----------



## Sevye8 (Mar 23, 2015)

Signed


----------

